# قصد ، أراد ، عنى



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم .
من الشائع في زماننا استعمال لفظة (قصد) واشتقاقاتها لتدل على معنى (أراد) أو (عنى) ، فهل لهذا الاستعمال من أصل ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

نعم. قَصَد تحمل معاني التوجه نحو الشيء واتيان الشيء وغيرها من المعاني. يقول لسان العرب

قَصَدَه يَقْصِدُه قَصْداً وقَصَدَ له وأَقْصَدَني إِليه الأَمرُ، وهو قَصْدُكَ وقَصْدَكَ أَي تُجاهَك، وكونه اسماً أَكثر في كلامهم.
والقَصْدُ إِتيان الشيء. تقول: قصَدْتُه وقصدْتُ له وقصدْتُ إِليه بمعنى.
وقَصَدْتُ قَصْدَه: نحوت نحوه.

كل هذه المعاني يمكن استخدامها بمعنى أراد أو عنى​


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا للاجابة والتوضيح ، 
والذي يبدو لي أنها كانت تستعمل بمعنى التوجه الى مكان ما ، وليس التوجه الى معنى ما ، كما هو شائع اليوم .
فحسب تتبعي لم أجد لها - فيما سبق - استعمالات بالمعنى الثاني ، مثل (ماذا تقصد ؟) ، (ما قصدك) ، (المقصود به) ، (يقصد به) ، (قصدت من قولي) وهكذا . 

فهل هنالك شواهد قرآنية أو من كلام العرب على هكذا استعمالات ؟

واذا لم نعثر على شواهد فكيف نصحح استعمالنا لها بهذا المعنى ؟

هل أن شيوع الاستعمال مصحح لاستحداث معان جديدة للألفاظ ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

لقد قرأت القرآن كله ولكنني للأسف لم احفظه كله، لا أذكر استخداما مثل هذا ولا أظنه موجود في كلام العرب حينها. بل لا أظنه كان موجودا حين ألف ابن منظور لسان العرب وإلا لكان ذكره
في رأيي الشخصي، لا أرى في استخدامه شيئا. فنحن نستحدث كلمات جديدة طوال الوقت، هذا شيء طبيعي يحدث في كل اللغات، لا أدري إن كانت إحدى مجامع اللغة العربية قد أضافته بصورة رسمية ولكن هذا الاستخدام مفهوم من كل الناس بصورة عامة. لا أراه يختلف عن استحداث كلمات مثل طائرة وسيارة وقطار، ولكن هذا رأيي الشخصي ولا أعرف ما رأي غيري من الناس


----------



## Mejeed

وجهة نظر مقبولة اذا تجنبنا نحميل كلام السابقين المعانى المستحدثة للألفاظ ، واكتفينا بالمعاني المعروفة عندهم حينئذ .


----------

